# Please consider not using black or very dark text in USN.



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2013)

GBAtemp presently features two themes- you can select them down the bottom left of the page, via http://gbatemp.net/misc/style?redirect=/ or in http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences
One is a light theme and the other is a dark theme (far nicer for those that do not wish to get a suntan from their daily foruming). Naturally the colours are set to change with each but you can override the theme colours in your posts using the markup.

However if you select dark colors or black, doubly so when you put them in a quote (#333333 is the colour in the quote below), it causes them to be very hard to read or even totally invisible to users of the dark theme. Do not worry too much about it as staff will usually fix it should it be troubling but as you probably take extra steps to change colours, fonts, sizes and such like it is hopefully not a burden.



> This text is invisible if you select the dark theme



Theoretically the same could apply to users of the dark theme posting in the light one but we have not encountered that thus far.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2013)

It's invisible here.
Dark theme.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 16, 2013)

don't use the dark theme than = SOLVED


----------



## ferofax (Mar 16, 2013)

Or just highlight the parts you wanna read. That's how I do spoilers in forums that don't support spoiler tags, I color 'em the same as the background color. It hides them, but highlighting the post reveals the text.

Congratulations! You found a hidden text!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2013)

The dark theme is far more pleasant to the eyes.
Puts a lot less strain on your sight.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> don't use the dark theme than = SOLVED


*Then (Also, that's actually incorrect, it should be "Then don't use the dark theme")

Anyway,


ferofax said:


> Or just highlight the parts you wanna read. That's how I do spoilers in forums that don't support spoiler tags, I color 'em the same as the background color. It hides them, but highlighting the post reveals the text.
> 
> Congratulations! You found a hidden text!


Please, enlighten me as to why the users who enjoy the dark theme should be forced to highlight text inside a quote.


----------



## ferofax (Mar 16, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> *Then (Also, that's actually incorrect, it should be "Then don't use the dark theme")
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Please, enlighten me as to why the users who enjoy the dark theme should be forced to highlight text inside a quote.


Because I post in whatever color I choose, just as dark theme users wanna use a dark theme. It's nice of people to ask that people refrain from using dark colors, but it goes both ways too, to ask dark theme users to just highlight posts they are having difficulty reading because of the font colors.

Tit for tat. Granted, I'm not in the habit of changing font colors here, which I usually did in many other forums before here. I mainly use this color.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 16, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> The dark theme is far more pleasant to the eyes.
> Puts a lot less strain on your sight.


I find the opposite. Light text on a dark screen sends my eyes wappy - I look away from the screen and see lines everywhere. Maybe it's because I always sit in a dark room?


----------



## Arras (Mar 16, 2013)

ferofax said:


> Because I post in whatever color I choose, just as dark theme users wanna use a dark theme. It's nice of people to ask that people refrain from using dark colors, but it goes both ways too, to ask dark theme users to just highlight posts they are having difficulty reading because of the font colors.
> 
> Tit for tat. Granted, I'm not in the habit of changing font colors here, which I usually did in many other forums before here. I mainly use this color.


You could always not use a custom color at all for text you want to be black, in which case it will appear black to people using the normal theme and white-ish to people using the dark theme. Mostly the issue is people using #000000 or something similar for pretty much no reason whatsoever.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2013)

Depravo said:


> I find the opposite. Light text on a dark screen sends my eyes wappy - I look away from the screen and see lines everywhere. Maybe it's because I always sit in a dark room?


 
Black background and white text?
Yes That's indeed annoying, I have the same effect.

However the 'temp's Dark theme is dark greyish and the font colour is light greyish.
It's way softer for the eyes.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 16, 2013)

This forum had a dark theme? Why didn't I know this?


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 16, 2013)

I just switched. Gotta say that this forum style is nicer (better contrast and such). 


I'm kind of curious, though...shouldn't it be mentioned that this goes the other way around as well?



> This white text is just invisible in regular temp style, but clearly visible in DARK Tempstyle


 
EDIT: my bad...hadn't noticed it was already mentioned in the OP.


----------



## ferofax (Mar 16, 2013)

Arras said:


> You could always not use a custom color at all for text you want to be black, in which case it will appear black to people using the normal theme and white-ish to people using the dark theme. Mostly the issue is people using #000000 or something similar for pretty much no reason whatsoever.


It's actually a non-issue for me, because I rarely change font colors, and rarer even to choose black, as I mentioned in my previous post (which I edited to reflect that). And it's not like the things I say are super important anyways. I just use the default color.

But if for whatever reason somebody uses a font color that makes it hard for somebody else to read it, then it goes without saying: *do something about it, or deal with it as it is. *


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2013)

I've got to say, this black and white divide is slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 16, 2013)

The reason most people are using black text is likely due to the rich text editor.
When you copy text from another site and paste it in the editor, it'll keep all the formatting.
So if the original site uses a dark font, it'll be dark when pasted as well.
Since most people likely use the light theme, they won't even notice.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 16, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I just switched. Gotta say that this forum style is nicer (better contrast and such).
> 
> 
> I'm kind of curious, though...shouldn't it be mentioned that this goes the other way around as well?
> ...


I can read that perfectly in the standard theme. 

However I guess you guys can't read this.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> and the other is a dark theme (far nicer for those that do not wish to get a suntan from their daily foruming). Naturally the colours are set to change with each but you can override the theme colours in your posts using the markup.


I didn't know that, I've been suffering from some vision discomfort and since gbatemp was hacked they've been using this really clear theme that did not help at all. Already switched to the dark theme. Thanks! 

EDIT:



Wizerzak said:


> I can read that perfectly in the standard theme.
> 
> However I guess you guys can't read this.


 
I can read this fine using dark theme, the dark grey font is the problem, especially when you put the dark text inside a quote

I can barely read this in dark theme...



> I can't read this in dark theme, it's invisible


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 16, 2013)

People should just use the "Default" colour, that way the skin will use one that'll be visible. Simples.


----------



## air2004 (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe they should just change the site over to a dark theme, its way better.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 16, 2013)

*BrOtHeRs wHy dOnT We jUsT MaKe tHe dArK ThEmE MoThErFuCkInG LiGhTeR?*


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> I've got to say, this black and white divide is slightly uncomfortable.



There is no black and white divide- this is entirely to do with shades of grey.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> There is no black and white divide- this is entirely to do with shades of grey.


There are no black people either, that's entirely to do with shades of brown.


----------



## Chary (Mar 16, 2013)

Ooo. I didn't know about a dark theme. I like it.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 16, 2013)

Switch to dark theme
download "stylish" for chrome or firefox
download this http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark

problem solved. and it makes the banner dark as well. I hate how the blue banner stays and clashes with the dark theme without stylish.

Here's what it looks like. The text in the first post is visible using this stylish theme. (I think Arras made it, but I can't remember)


Spoiler











 
I mean, of course people should stop using black text because it's inconvenient to those that don't feel like doing this or just don't know about it. So do that too. This is just an option in case people still do it (which they will)


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> People should just use the "Default" colour, that way the skin will use one that'll be visible. Simples.


 
Also use the "REMOVE FORMATTING" eraser icon when pasting text from other websites.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 16, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Also use the "REMOVE FORMATTING" eraser icon when pasting text from other websites.


That's generally a must - people gotta be blind not to notice that whenever they copy-paste, the font is not the default one.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 16, 2013)

#PlainTextEditorMasterRace

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> I've got to say, this black and white divide is slightly uncomfortable.


 
So it does matter if you're black or white?

Fuck da police. All da police.


----------



## Arras (Mar 16, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Switch to dark theme
> download "stylish" for chrome or firefox
> download this http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark
> 
> ...


Haha, glad to see I'm not the only one still using that (and yes, I'm the one who made a large part of it. I'm also using it myself so if any incompatibilites/ugly things with the site arise, I'll fix them). It does not really fix people using black color fonts though as that is done in HTML and overrides any CSS. Then again, because it's grey and not black you should be able to tell when this is the case and select the text to read it.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 16, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Switch to dark theme
> download "stylish" for chrome or firefox
> download this http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark
> 
> problem solved.


O rly?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 16, 2013)

Protip for you copy-paste news people who use Google Chrome, CTRL+SHIFT+V


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 16, 2013)

THANK YOU. I gotta tell you man, I'm sick of the hate Dark Theme gets. Besides, don't we have rules for posting news in USN that flat-out say don't just quote the article?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 16, 2013)

A lot of the time including a line verbatim from the source is needed, this issue cropping up with any sort of copy-paste apparently.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it possible to make a red/black theme for temp?
I could make it.


----------



## Arras (Mar 16, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Is it possible to make a red/black theme for temp?
> I could make it.


If you really want to, you can make your own theme using a browser plugin like Stylish. Requires some knowledge of HTML and CSS though.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 16, 2013)

Sometimes, when people copy stuff and paste it into the tinymce editor, they paste font-type, size and colour along but didn't realize that.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 16, 2013)

Arras said:


> If you really want to, you can make your own theme using a browser plugin like Stylish. Requires some knowledge of HTML and CSS though.


 
HTML or HTML 5?
It shouldn't be so hard to make one I guess.


----------



## air2004 (Mar 17, 2013)

I like it Grey Goose


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 17, 2013)

I didn't even know GBAtemp had a dark theme before I saw this thread. I think it needs some adjustment though, the blue doesn't really go well with the gray.
Now that I switched to it though, I have noticed a couple threads using black text for no apparent reason. It's readable, but it's annoying to read.



pokefloote said:


> Switch to dark theme
> download "stylish" for chrome or firefox
> download this http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark
> 
> ...


I installed the user script version, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. It's enabled but the blue parts are still blue.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Mar 17, 2013)

Dark style user


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 17, 2013)

What about setting up a text filter that applies a negative color to the text. That way, all text would appear on both themes, so long as the filter is only applied to the dark theme.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 17, 2013)

Never tried the dark theme before.
This thread has enlightened me to the beauty


----------



## ferofax (Mar 18, 2013)

There's hidden text below this if you're using dark theme.
There's hidden text above this if you're using default theme.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 18, 2013)

ferofax said:


> There's hidden text below this if you're using dark theme.
> There's hidden text above this if you're using default theme.


 
Only if it's quoted or spoilered for dark theme.


----------



## ferofax (Mar 19, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Only if it's quoted or spoilered for dark theme.


Yeah, I can still kinda see it, although the text above it is messing with my eyes. It's like a faint, blurry version is hovering/overlapping on the dark text below. But that part's probably just my eyes, visual acuity is a bit deteriorated. I see bright points of light not as lone bright points, but one with lots of long strands of "light threads".

It's like my eyes have perma-starlight filters.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 19, 2013)

I try dark and it pixelated sigs and I see your problems with dark text




​


----------



## air2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

who would use dark text and why ? that would be asnine


----------



## Rydian (Mar 19, 2013)

air2004 said:


> who would use dark text and why ? that would be asnine


Who would read a thread?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 19, 2013)

ok but is it solving the problem entirely?
what if someone posts something identical (in the aspect of color) on an alternative thread while a reader is discouraged to skim or read it due to the difficulty in eligibility of the input of letters and numbers?

is it possible to specify a sort of 'dynamic' color change of the text depending on the theme chosen. Maybe reverse the color palette depending on the theme.

don't ask me how that is possible


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2013)

Regarding dynamic colour changing I would say if we did that we might as well just remove the option to change text colours entirely and there are actually occasions to use different colours (guides, tables and other structured works).

As for copy and paste I have disabled the rich text editor ( http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences "Use the rich text editor to create and edit messages") but when looking at the code the closing tags are often in an arrangement as follows


```
[font][size][color]sometext[/font][/size][/color]
```

I often find this is a case of people doing it by hand.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

Goodness gracious just use plane text and remove formatting.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 19, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Goodness gracious just use *plane* text and remove formatting.


Plane text?
Does it fly around the screen? ;o;


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess my pun foo isn't very good


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 19, 2013)

For copy-paste in Chrome you can also just right click and "Paste without formatting" to strip it to plain text.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 1, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Switch to dark theme
> download "stylish" for chrome or firefox
> download this http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark
> 
> ...


It looks horrendous IMO.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2013)

row row fight the power


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 1, 2013)

Then don't use it.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> It looks horrendous IMO.


 
Once you go dark you'll have quite a lark.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 1, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Then don't use it.


Of course.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know why anyone would use colored text anyways.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't know why anyone would use colored text anyways.


 
There are a few individuals here who like to stand out.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 1, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Thereareafewindividualsherewholiketostandout.


 
You look like dumbasses


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't know why anyone would use colored text anyways.


Copy-pasting, if using a rich-text editor, keeps the source color.

Which is often specifically black.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 20, 2013)

everything should have black/grey backgrounds


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Thereareafewindividualsherewholiketostandout.


 
How did you color each letter in the gradient? You didn't actually sit there and hand select each color, did you? XD


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.tektek.org/color/
http://mpierce.pie2k.com/rainbow_bb_code.html
http://www.umop.net/sfx.htm
etc.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://www.tektek.org/color/
> http://mpierce.pie2k.com/rainbow_bb_code.html
> http://www.umop.net/sfx.htm
> etc.



Whoa that's pretty cool


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeh I was using the tektek website. My colorblindness makes it incredibly easy to make a nice rainbow gradient like that by hand.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 13, 2013)

But I wanted to restart the trend of typing in purple!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://www.tektek.org/color/
> http://mpierce.pie2k.com/rainbow_bb_code.html
> http://www.umop.net/sfx.htm
> etc.


 
I forgot to watch this thread, but thanks :)


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 12, 2013)

*How does this look? I should go for a darker color... yes, much nicer  *(here's the unbolded text; I like this more)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 21, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> But I wanted to restart the trend of typing in purple!


 
And I'll restart the trend of my foot up your ass


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And I'll restart the trend of my foot up your ass


 

And that was a recent and oldish post that I made a while back.  Clearly I was kidding as I hadn't done it since.


----------



## snikerz (Aug 21, 2013)

http://jsfiddle.net/salman/f9Re3/ - this simple JS assures readability on every background automatically.


----------



## DaviddeBoer2000 (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay I don't use it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2015)

doesnt work


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 1, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> doesnt work


Way to fail. Good job.


----------

